# RZR XP1000 build and adventurers



## GlacierSean

Traded my 2012 XP 900 for a new XP1000. Didn't like the stock cage and some of the other perfectly good stock parts so I bought and fabricated some stuff. Here are some pictures of the build and I will put up pictures whenever I take it out somewhere interesting.


----------



## GlacierSean

Terrible picture but this is how it started.


----------



## GlacierSean

Took off the unsafe cage. Also the radius rods, trailing arms and Lower a arms. Also the seatbelts, doors, maxxis tires and stock skid plate. The new cage was built by wide open designs, we made the front bumper and spare tire holder. The new cage is .120dom and welded together.


----------



## GlacierSean

I also put on trail armor rock sliders. A horn and blinker kit. Led light bar. The high clearance a arms, trailing arms, and lower radius rods are the ARSFX stuff from zbros racing. They don't make 2017 stuff yet so some modification was required. Also did a warn 4500lb winch. And all sorts of other stuff that doesn't deserve mentioning. Or that I forgot.


----------



## GlacierSean

Took it out to moab before the build and took it out by my house to bash some snow drifts and test drive after the build.


----------



## Doc

I like the new look.   Nice job.   Looks like a lot of FUN just waiting to happen.


----------



## JimVT

i like it and the comfortable seating. i unfortunately need the utility kind.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like it. Might have to add one to my wish list. Still have my Polaris sportsman 700 out at camp but I'm unable to ride very far due to lack of back support.


----------



## GlacierSean

Sweet pistenbully in the background Jim. It is a nice combo having a snowcat and utv.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went out by the house, still lots of snow.


----------



## GlacierSean




----------



## JimVT

run up the road from drift to drift .  looks like fun and a good workout.
be the first to get to that lake.


----------



## GlacierSean

Finally got to play on some rocks.


----------



## Big Dog

Damn, how much weight did you add to that thing ........... it had to affect performance.


----------



## GlacierSean

Performance is still awesome. It will still jump, cross big snow drifts, climb rocks and hills. Cage and spare tire add the most weight but if you know about off road racing you'll know that a welded .120 wall cage vs a bolted .95 wall is a huge safety difference. The high clearance parts aren't very heavy but are a lot stronger. Tires are about the same. Winch is heavy but like the spare tire doesn't need explanation. Doors are aluminum and rock sliders aren't heavy. No weight issues here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm seriously jealous. Within a couple years I plan on selling the Polaris 700 atv and getting something similar. A buddy of mine has the 570 razor and it's alright. I like the size. Only a couple inches wider than mine.


----------



## GlacierSean

I think they make the ace "1 person" with a 900cc engine. It should be close to the width of your 700cc. Put up a picture next time you take your 700 out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was looking at the ace. Kinda looks goofy. I want a two seater though.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went on a long trip today, it was super fun. Got stuck in some snow and had to use the winch.


----------



## GlacierSean

Also got some rock crawling in. One of the tougher trails by my house is now melted. I didn't do a good job capturing it but the front right tire is about a foot in the air.


----------



## GlacierSean

Part of the road is in the river during the run off season.


----------



## GlacierSean

Had to get out this weekend, got a few friends to join. 4x4 is one of my favorite ways to celebrate th 4th. Planning on going to the top of the mountain to see the local and Denver fireworks shows. Also happy Canada day.


----------



## GlacierSean

Happy independence day everyone. Hope you all have a fun and safe evening. We are celebrating Colorado style.


----------



## GlacierSean

I went out yesterday with some friends and came across this. I believe it was a 4 seat 2016 rzr XP1000. It could have been anything but usually they completely burn like this whenever people store gas in the back "above the engine ". It was pretty unbelievable how completely burnt up it was. Hopefully the occupants were able to get out without being burnt.


----------



## JimVT

they should have done the safety recall


----------



## GlacierSean

Took a friend to Rollins pass, Jenny creek, Mammoth gulch, mosquito creek and miners creek today. We went 60 miles in total. We were planning on going up Kingston peak but the forest service didn't open the gate today like they were supposed to. We saw the forest rangers and they told us a snow drift was the reason the gate was still closed. Maybe next week. It was a great day now I need a nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome pictures. Keep them coming. I only hope to have half as much fun with my side by side when I get it.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went to Jones pass today for a combo 4x4 and hike. The road isn't very challenging but I was able to wake up some campers "4:30am". There is a huge snow drift at the top. I have heard that someone puts in a cat trail in the winter so maybe it would be a good place to take my cat. A friend and I hiked south on the continental divide trail for a few hours. It's really nice up there. 
This is the snow drift. 

The little black dot is my UTV



Most of the Gore range in the background


----------



## GlacierSean

Went up spring creek today. It's just outside Dumont. Definitely the most difficult trail I have done with this UTV and probably the limit of its capabilities. We came across some groups of jeeps and made some new friends. We got super lucky and didn't break anything but the jeeps didn't fair as well.


----------



## GlacierSean

Had so much fun on Saturday that a group of us took the day off and went back up spring creek. One person lost 4 wheel drive before the first obstacle. Different person knocked a tire off the bead and blew a hydraulic steering hose on the first obstacle. I tried the main line on the first obstacle and scared everyone so I just went up the easier way. I knocked a tire off the bead on the second obstacle and lost a couple skid plate bolts. Another guy popped a tire after the second obstacle. And surprisingly we got everything fixed and we got everyone thru the rock garden without issue. Not a good day for tires but a great day with friends.


----------



## GlacierSean

Some more pictures from my recent spring creek trip. Gonna try and go to Montezuma this week and explore that area. Stuff like deer creek, radical hill, red cone, georga pass and so on.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went to the northern sand dunes in Colorado for the eclipse. It is an amazing place, I recommend everyone check it out.


----------



## ravcosales

Who needs a dog for a traveling companion when you've got a machine like this? Great pics, hope you have plenty more adventures.


----------



## GlacierSean

Been elk hunting the last few days. We used the RZR to access and hunt multiple areas. Put 75 miles on the RZR and a lot of miles on our feet. We had a lot of elk encounters but didn't harvest anything. Luckily we have some more weeks.

Most of what we hunted was near this mountain, James peak. 

Came across this steam boiler in the woods. Must have been hidden for a while given that there aren't any bullet holes. Looks like it's ready to make some moonshine.


----------



## GlacierSean

Here are a few pictures from the sand dunes that my friend took.


----------



## GlacierSean

I went to Montezuma today. There are a couple of wild trails I have been wanting to try and I wanted to check out the potential skiing. I know a couple of guys on the forum take their Tucker cats up there. I ended up doing Webster pass, Red Cone, Radical hill, and a couple others. Ended up getting snowed on and went home. Nice day and Montezuma is a cool place. 
Webster Pass


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like fun. Would love to get my moto out in country like that. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacierSean

You should definitely bring that cool orange UTV to Colorado or Utah. I can show you around if you like.


----------



## GlacierSean

This is Red cone, the beginning has some fun rocks then you leave treeline and climb up the ridge to the top of Red Cone peak. There were some mountain goats waiting for me at the top. The last part of the trail connects to the top of Webster pass and is one way because of steepness. I'll be honest it scared me pretty good. Super steep, loose ground and a 1000 foot drop on both sides of the road. Almost got sideways a couple of times under breaking, had to power out.
This is Red cone 

The beginning of the trail and some fall colors. 

The trail follows the ridge up.

Picture from inside the vehicle on the road, I didn't get out and respect animals space. 

The sign explains the danger, Montezuma is in the valley. 

Shows the road following the ridge down from the peak.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

GlacierSean said:


> You should definitely bring that cool orange UTV to Colorado or Utah. I can show you around if you like.


Thatd be cool. Quite the drive for me to get there. Someday maybe. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacierSean

I need to get out every opportunity I have before the snow puts an end to the season. Tried to do Kingston peak today and couldn't go down the other side because several parts of the road have over 3 feet of snow. Guess it will be snowcat season soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sweet. I'm in the same boat. Trying to get as many miles on the moto that I can. I've put on 200kms in the past 2 weeks. Just bought a new helmet to match. [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Love the pics.  What part of Colorado is that?


----------



## GlacierSean

Doc, the pictures are of the James Peak Wilderness area "my back yard". James peak is in the first picture on the right. Both pictures are taken from Kingston peak road "usfs 353.1".


----------



## Doc

You sure have a beautiful back yard.


----------



## GlacierSean

The sun came back out after a few snow storms made it seem like the 4x4 season was over. I went out by my house for a couple of hours, probably got about 30 miles. Played on a couple of rocks and got my feet wet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. I'm jealous. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacierSean

I have been waiting for snow and backcountry ski season to start. Today I ran out of patience and decided to bundle up and 4x4 until I got hyperthermic. Hopefully the high pressure goes away and the Jetstream dips down to Colorado and delivers some snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks great. I'm jealous.


----------



## GlacierSean

Looks like 4x4 season has kinda started. Came across a guy with a 800cc on its side. He had his winch all rigged up to roll himself over. I said hold on and pushed him back on his tires.


----------



## GlacierSean

Went for a trip in the Polaris in the Yankee hill area. It was a good long day. Did some rock crawling and snow drift bashing. Best part is a road called miners gulch. Fairly difficult rock sections and this time of year it's also a creek. About half way down we came across a big section of ice with flowing water underneath.


----------



## GlacierSean

Ended up helping a few people get back on the road and going again. Of the three people forum8fox and I helped this guy was in the worst situation. I can't pull on anything this heavy with my UTV so we just helped with the rigging.


----------



## GlacierSean

The Colorado cat crew got together for a summer outing. We did a lot of 4x4, I logged just over 70miles on my UTV. We tried to get up to Crescent Lake but only one vehicle made it the whole way. Our camp site was nice and we woke up to several cows talking to each other. It was great to see everyone.
You an see our alarm clock in the background 

One skilled driver drove the kids utv up the difficult trail. Very impressive. 

This is one of the lakes on the way up to Crescent.


----------



## Doc

Awesome pics.  I would love to do some 4 wheeling in your neck of the woods.   I will have to upgrade my tires in the not to distant future.   What kind of tires are you running?  What size are they?


----------



## GlacierSean

You would definitely enjoy it if you did make the trip out. Lots of fun to be had. Let me know if you do and want someone to join in the fun. I run 30" tensor regulators on a 14" rim. I am pretty sure they are DOT approved. I like them a lot, they are good in rocks, mud, sand, and very stable at high speeds. https://tensortire.com/products/the-regulator


----------



## GlacierSean

Did a 4x4 and hike combo trip earlier this week. Drove from the house to Loch Lomond. Then hiked up Bancroft, a 13000ft mountain. It was a great day, the visibility is bad from California wildfire smoke.
This is a picture from the top of Bancroft looking at Ice lake and James peak.

This picture is also from the top. The lake on the right is lake Caroline. Loch Lomond is on the left, you can see a little bit of Reynolds lake at the bottom of Loch Lomond. I am parked by Loch Lomond.


----------

